

You know what's missing from this world? A social network with no ads - kirillzubovsky
http://ramenapp.net/post/542b42f63063330002000000

======
logiczero
I found a great ad-free social network called "Real Life". I don't need an
account or even a device to access it. It has this great feature called "Eye
Roll" that subtly lets my friends know when they've shared too many baby
pictures and cat videos.

------
sp332
I don't get the title, since the body mentions app.net and diaspora.

